# Changer coque arrière Ipod Touch 4G



## Anonyme (29 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour,
la coque arrière en alu de mon ipod touch 4g est plier ce qui fait qu'elle touche l'arrière de l'écran et cela fait des auréoles sur l'écran assez dérangeante. Est ce qu'il existe un tuto montrant comment la changer ?
merci


----------



## s1ckr (29 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour,
en cherchant un peu sur le web j'ai trouvé ce site , regarde je pense que cela vous plaiera.

ici vous devez envoyer votre appareil et il vous le repare

www.reparation-iphone-toulouse.eu/reparation-ipod-touch-4-toulouse.html

 ici il il montre comment demonter un ipod touch 2g , 3g 4g c'est pareil 

http://esimport.fr/tuto/tutos-ipod-touch/changement-de-la-coque-arriere-dun-ipod-touch-2

et ici c'est pour acheter des coques pour ipod touch 4g et aussi d'autres composants 

http://www.bricomac.com/pieces-detachees-coques__31_163_140_903_953.html


Donc je pense que vous avez de quoi faire.

Merci, j'espere vous avoir bien aidé , moi aussi j'ai eu le meme probleme ,
mais j'ai trouvé la solution

s1ckr


----------

